# DX5 Delamination



## ctstone (Mar 11, 2016)

I have about 40 DX5 print heads that have failed due to delamination. Is there a solution to repair these? Hate to have them sitting in a box...


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

40!?!?! WOW!! I don't think there is much you can do to save the them if delamination has occured.


----------



## ctstone (Mar 11, 2016)

EricDeem said:


> 40!?!?! WOW!! I don't think there is much you can do to save the them if delamination has occured.


That's a rough estimate, it may be more!


----------



## DTGDude (Mar 12, 2016)

Wow, that's c8z.... You can't fix those.


----------



## Psychobilly (Jul 23, 2010)

What are you doing to delam the printheads?

I've been in DTG for almost 9 years now. Only been through 13 printheads (Currently running two DTG printers). Most of those were in the beginning when I didn't know what I was doing.

I've only had one delaminated head. I was testing other chemicals to clear the white channels, it worked at clearing the channels, but delaminated the nozzle plate. Lesson learned....



ctstone said:


> I have about 40 DX5 print heads that have failed due to delamination. Is there a solution to repair these? Hate to have them sitting in a box...


----------



## ctstone (Mar 11, 2016)

Psychobilly said:


> What are you doing to delam the printheads?
> 
> I've been in DTG for almost 9 years now. Only been through 13 printheads (Currently running two DTG printers). Most of those were in the beginning when I didn't know what I was doing.
> 
> I've only had one delaminated head. I was testing other chemicals to clear the white channels, it worked at clearing the channels, but delaminated the nozzle plate. Lesson learned....


We run a few Mimaki JV5's, dye sublimation.

Are these worth anything as far as parts go? Such as the ink manifold?


----------



## perseot (Aug 15, 2013)

you are receiving cleaning fluid with very strong chemicals and a lot of pressure when injecting the liquid, as Psychobilly says,


----------



## ctstone (Mar 11, 2016)

perseot said:


> you are receiving cleaning fluid with very strong chemicals and a lot of pressure when injecting the liquid, as Psychobilly says,



Cleaning fluid is distilled water. We have a reverse osmosis system setup strictly for cleaning our printers.


----------



## perseot (Aug 15, 2013)

Another possibility is the sublimation ink brings harsh chemicals and with the passage of time will peel off the foil
I spend the same will apply a cleaning liquid and leave it from one day to another
excuse my English


----------



## inkjetparts (Apr 2, 2016)

I haven't heard of Sublimation inks having harsh chemicals. I have noticed out of all the printheads I work with DX5 seems to be the worst with delamination. I normally see 9 to 16 months depending on use then they breakdown.


----------

